# Parents Are Gone Again!!



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

PARENTS ARE GONE! TIME TO INVITE ALL MY FRIENDS OVER FOR SOME PARTYING!!! ........or not. haha I don't do that type of partying anyways. I definitely don't do what most of my friends might do when their parents are gone. 

about 10 days ago they went to Seattle for some meetings, so I went at taking on a project that they wouldn't allow me to do if they were here// :shifty: 

I've posted some before photos to get this thread started.. I'm hoping to post photos of the finished work within a few hours! I decided to rip out the out-dated trim and install some new casing. 

Can't wait to share the "After" photos with you all soon. Parents are coming home Sunday Night! I cannot wait to see what they think. They have no clue I did this.. This is actually the first window casing I've ever made/installed. I was quite pleased with the end product.

Hope you all enjoy!
Levi


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ya know, it must be wonderful being your parents, most worry about party's injury's, lawsuits when leaving a teenager home alone, seems to me your folk's biggest concern is that you might remodel a different room than there hoping for :laughing:

looking forward to the after pics, your work is always sure to impress:thumbsup:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey we are going to the beach next week.... the house key is under the rock next to the tree,,,


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the pictures. I used to do the same thing with cars, my folks would go out of town and the neighbors would pile into the driveways for oil changes, brakes, etc. You'd think in most cases they would hate having 8 cars in front of a house, but everyone enjoys cheap labor.


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking forward to the after pictures because we have oak casing around our windows in the living and dining room. We know we need to update it before we put the house on the market next year if we decide to move to TN but we are just unsure of what exactly to do.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

So here we are on Sunday night and still no "after" photos. Either the entire family is at church, or the parents came home and saw the new window casings then reacted badly and the work is in progress to return things to their original condition. :laughing:

One should never start a post by saying I'm doing something my parents wouldn't allow". However, having admired you work for awhile now I'm sure it was very well done and the parents were pleased.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep. waiting on the pic's! You do great work, so I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words thus far!  My parents got home, and my mom instantly cried. SUCCESS! My dad couldn't believe his eyes.... SUCCESS. I win. 

Now for the promised photos! I know, I know, later than I was wanting... but anywho! Here they are, I am looking forward to hearing from you all! I'm hoping to get some better shots later. But these will have to do for the time being. I was able to complete the kitchen window as well as the the large dining room and living room windows.

This is actually the first window casing I've ever done. I was quite pleased with the turn out. 

Take care, 
Levi


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Once again as always beautiful craftsmanship..and man does that really tie things together as well as the white really makes that blue pop now :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Reminds me of the project trim I just finished :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:That's all I can say :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Did you do the kitchen cabinetry??? I like the beadboard doors.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Lovely work! 
This would be a tear jerker for any mother. 
You won big time!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

My oh my... I've learned that if say your parents are gone we're all in for quite a treat. You never fail to please and impress :thumbsup:

Your parents are very lucky. I know they're proud of you. They'd HAVE to be!


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

I just submitted papers to adopt you. Hope you don't mind.

Nice work. Actually VERY nice work. I like how you did the ends and the angles on the window sill but I am stumped on how you made that. If you could explain, that would be great.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You know, one of these days your parents are going to wisen up and start taking fake vacations. You'll find them camping out at the neighbors' house, watching you through binoculars and snickering to each other. Your mom will be elbowing your dad: "Hey Jim, he's building us a fancy bedroom suite now! I think we'll give him one more week. Two if he starts building a new vanity." :thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

First of all, thank you everyone for your encouragement and many compliments! I've said before, they are what keeps me going!



avewads said:


> I just submitted papers to adopt you. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> Nice work. Actually VERY nice work. I like how you did the ends and the angles on the window sill but I am stumped on how you made that. If you could explain, that would be great.


hahahaha sounds like a plan! 
I posted a couple photos that will hopefully help you see how I did this, without me straining with my words trying to explain what I did here. I wasn't sure exactly what you were wondering about.. but the photos will show you the different pieces in making my headers and footers. Sadly, I had to use MDF to get the style of profile I wanted... (can't wait till I get a moulder!)
Hope this helps! If you were wondering about something else, just let me know!

Thanks again!
Levi


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You know, one of these days your parents are going to wisen up and start taking fake vacations. You'll find them camping out at the neighbors' house, watching you through binoculars and snickering to each other. Your mom will be elbowing your dad: "Hey Jim, he's building us a fancy bedroom suite now! I think we'll give him one more week. Two if he starts building a new vanity." :thumbsup:


HAHAHA Steve, you might be right... and what's funny, is I've thought of completely redoing their master bedroom next time. :shifty:



Tennessee Tim said:


> Did you do the kitchen cabinetry??? I like the beadboard doors.


Tim, I actually did build the cabinets. This was a year or two ago.. I'l have to post photos of the cabinets when I get the counter top installed!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Levi----very nice work, your parents should be very proud to have you as a son. Now have you ever considered taking a vacation to florida (fort myers) free room and board :yes::laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Levi you did great. The returns look great on the ends of the boards. That's what he was asking about. Outstanding job as always.


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

And to think, all I would like my kids to do when I leave for a while is to put their dishes in the dishwasher.

Nice work!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again Levi, you have managed to do a fantastic job and take advantage of your parents being away. Just out of curiosity, who pays for the material for these jobs? No matter who pays for it, it's some pretty impressive work. Well done my friend, well done.


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

hands made for wood said:


> First of all, thank you everyone for your encouragement and many compliments! I've said before, they are what keeps me going!
> 
> I posted a couple photos that will hopefully help you see how I did this, without me straining with my words trying to explain what I did here. I wasn't sure exactly what you were wondering about.. but the photos will show you the different pieces in making my headers and footers. Sadly, I had to use MDF to get the style of profile I wanted... (can't wait till I get a moulder!)
> Hope this helps! If you were wondering about something else, just let me know!
> ...


That is exactly what I wanted to see. Thanks! - Bob


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

As always beautiful work.

You're a natural.

Thumbs up!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job Levi. Let me know when you plan to move to Florida. I have a few jobs needing done behind my back :laughing:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

You guys are way too kind! This year I'm hoping to be putting out more work than ever before!  and with all the interest in Florida,I might have to take a month long vacation down south  haha

Thanks again guys!
Levi


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I had the adoption stunt pushed on me once.....UNTIL they found out how much this SKINNY boy could eat:huh::laughing::laughing::laughing:. Again Great work and if you head south don't go below the lower parrallel line (Tennessee)....it's TOO hot down there.....we'll just hang around the cool shop here:yes::yes:. 

I KNOW you'll have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love...so I'll wish it to the others,
Tim


----------



## Tango Down (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, that is a huge difference! Very nice work.


----------

